# Supermarket opening - Good Friday



## europhile (21 Mar 2008)

Does anybody know if Superquinn, Tesco, Dunnes or M&S are open today? Many thanks.


----------



## Merrion (21 Mar 2008)

They all are as far as I know and from the ads I have heard on the radio


----------



## Conshine (21 Mar 2008)

I think there are restrictions on alcohol sales though - not sure of timings.


----------



## europhile (21 Mar 2008)

Thanks.  Yes, I know that alcohol can't be bought today in supermarkets, etc, I just wasn't sure if the supermarkets opened or not.


----------



## europhile (21 Mar 2008)

Well, Tesco is open.


----------



## steph1 (21 Mar 2008)

Most supermarkets are open today but if they have an off-licence part that will be closed off as no alcohol can be sold on Good Friday.


----------



## maybelline (21 Mar 2008)

A lot of the bigger supermarkets will be closed on Easter Sunday, so watch out for that!


----------



## steph1 (21 Mar 2008)

maybelline said:


> A lot of the bigger supermarkets will be closed on Easter Sunday, so watch out for that!



Thats right.  I remember last year dunnes were closed on easter sunday.  Not sure about tesco though.


----------



## Dicette (21 Mar 2008)

When I was in Sydney a few years ago, the pubs were open on Good Friday but the supermarkets were shut.

I thought it was funny that I could buy a pint but not a loaf of bread!!


----------



## mercman (21 Mar 2008)

Its a bit late now, but next year there will be a mass exodus to Aussie land based on that information.


----------



## steph1 (21 Mar 2008)

Dicette said:


> When I was in Sydney a few years ago, the pubs were open on Good Friday but the supermarkets were shut.
> 
> I thought it was funny that I could buy a pint but not a loaf of bread!!




Last Easter Sunday I went into a number of convenience stores and I could not find bread anywhere.  Obviously all stocks flew off the shelves on Easter Saturday.  You would think that these shops would order in extra bread for a bank holiday weekend.  But I could get any amount of alcohol I wanted.  Practically falling over pallets of beer and lager.


----------

